# Problems with setting up an AU account



## Frustrated Human (Sep 30, 2021)

Good afternoon. I recently attempted to set up my first account with Amtrak Unlimited, but apparently was considered spam during setup. It says to 'contact an admininstrator if this is in error' but this appears impossible since I am not even allowed to log in. Please know that I am an Amtrak riding human who wishes to have the new account in order and would appreciate the community help in sorting this out. Thank you, "Worldcat"


----------



## jebr (Sep 30, 2021)

Hello Worldcat,

While I don't recall the exact nature with your registration, I do know that we've had a number of registrations from proxy services, public VPN services, and other datacenter-specific IPs, which our forum software flags as spam. I'd recommend registering without using one of those services if possible.


----------

